# 1989 chevy k1500 will not start after it sits some times



## Dread Locked (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a 1989 Chevy k1500 with 5.7. when i go to start it (on a normal day) it usually starts right up may idle a little rough, but clears up in about 45- 60 sec. The more the truck sits the harder it is to start (some times). When i pull the plugs only the 4 fire wall side plugs are very wet. and the front ones are pretty much dry. it seams so irregular when it happens, I've replaced the cap and rotor and plugs (broke on off when checking it) figured i throw the 22 dollars at it. 
So if you have any ideas on what i can do i really need some help


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

You may want to have your whole distributor tuned up---pick up tube and module--if you think it's spark related--truck idles fine after warms up? Is the tube connected on the passengers side from exhaust manifold to the air cleaner? and what shape is the air cleaner in? another cheap part! A new set of wires can do wonders also!!! Some sets are pretty cheap for that truck--I miss my 88 very simple to work on!:yow!:


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

sounds like you just need to do a full tune up and decarbonizer treatment


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

May be your injectors leaking after you shut it off. The engine is tilted slightly rearward and if they leak down a bit after shutdown, it may be flooding the rear cylinders with more gas than is needed.

Also, when you replaced the rotor, was the rotor shaft loose at all? I had a distributor bushing go bad and eat the cap and rotor. Needed a new distributor. Barely made it home.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

The truck should be a tbi--which is a combination-of fuel injector/carberator. I believe it should just be two nozzles and they are side to side.--but I like your thinking TLS! With the air cleaner off he could look and see how they are spraying--Run truck and grab throttle linkage and rev motor--Should be nice round spray pattern,if I remember right.


----------



## Dread Locked (Dec 20, 2005)

*thnkx*

i figured out the splution to starting i have to diconnect the fule injectors and the cts start the truck then connect the fule inj the the cts . but i only have to do this when the truck sits for 24 hrs. so the only prob is what causes it to be so hard to start after it sits for over 24 hrs.
thanks for all the replys


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

This sounds something like my 88 used to do. Mechanic replaced the fuel filter, dinked with the distributor and tried it again....nothing. Replaced a sensor beside the thermostat that tells the computer what the temp of the antifreeze is to lean/rich the fuel/air mix at start up. That solved my problems.


----------

